# Russian Tortoise Shell Problems! ? !



## BaddestMarie (Oct 22, 2011)

-So today when i was transfering my russian to his new habitat, i noticed his shell looking kind of funny. Idk if im just paranoid from reading tortoise health problems. I took a few pictures to show you guys. Please helo me figure out thats going on with his shell. Thanks 

PS: Idk if you can tell in the pics but when i look at him, it looks like the shell is curling up a little by his back legs. Also his scutes dont seem smooth.


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 23, 2011)

That looks fine. A little bit of flaring up of the shell by the back legs is normal I think. And the scutes not being completely smooth is just growth ridges, pretty common for Russians.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 23, 2011)

I am not seeing anything to be concerned with either.


----------



## BaddestMarie (Oct 23, 2011)

-Thank you. I was sooo worried about his shell.


----------



## russianhenry (Oct 23, 2011)

Lola's shell curls up at the back end too


----------



## BaddestMarie (Oct 23, 2011)

-I noticed the shell curls where his front && back legs are.


----------

